# Camper cleaning



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so I thought id try this here what do you guys use to clean your campers I hate the job myself and waxing Id rather get a tooth pulled :rotflmao1: But my real question is how does anyone clean the top of there power awnings:shrug:
Thanks PS my camper is fiberglass.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I clean my trailer with Korkay. I've been using for a long time now. It takes the black streaks right off and it doesn't harm the decals. Then I use a good car wash with wax in it and wash the trailer again. I use a soft brush on the end of an extendable painters pole. Bought at Lowes. Early spring I wash and hand wax.
I don't have a power awning, but I use the same cleaner and brush. My awning is going to be10 yrs old and still looks good, except for a few acorn holes. I do the top from the top of the trailer. You get more leverage that way. If you can't get to your roof just use the painters pole and the soft brush.
If you keep the roof clean it will cut down on the black streaks on the side of the trailer. You can also extend the rain caps on the ends of the gutters.

Bob


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks good ideas I looked up the Korkay stuff Ill try some do you just spray it on? then wipe off or wash off with water? And its the hand waxing that makes me want to run away man these things are beasts to wax LOL


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I wet down the trailer and spray it on a10' wide area bottom to top. You don't need a lot. Then I use the soft brush and extenda pole. Wash off when done with a hose. Then go to the next section. Don't let the cleaner dry. If it starts to, just spray a mist of water on it and keep on cleaning.
Some other things I've tried is Awesome, dollar store item and Simple Green. They both worked pretty good, but the simple green lightened my decals where it ran down. Made lines.
Simonize made a liquid wax that you could put in a pressure washer with the mixing unit on it. Just spray the mix on and let it sit, then hose it off. It worked real good as far as putting wax on, but they stopped making it. Go figure.
The two places that really need attention, on my trailer anyway, was the nose cone and rear cap. I make sure to wax them both good by hand. Sorry.
It takes me a day to do my trailer. I don't do the whole thing in one day, just total time. Usually one of the neighbors needs a hand or hands me a beer. Doesn't take much to get me off the ladder for a bit.

Bob


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Bob yeah I need a neighbor hahaha We dont have any close but Ill order that stuff and give it a try. And your right those are the places I need to do as well,If I do the roof early and most of the top sections I could be drinking by noon :thumbup1: with my feet safely on the ground :rotflmao1:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

My trailer is up at the campground, always someone to lend ya a hand. Sorta speak.
I use protectal roof protection on the roof. Some say not to, but to me it slows down the chalking, which makes a lot of the black streaks. The wax I use is NU Finnish. Been using it for years on my cars and trucks. Easy on and off liquid. They say it's a once a year wax.
You wait til noon?:smack-head: We are headed up, to camp, this coming weekend. Going to clean up the leaves I missed in the fall and start putting out some of the garden stuff around my water park. Got to get it all done before the rest of the campers come up so I can give them a hand.:rotflmao1:


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok well I ordered some of the korkay stuff and will give it a try. And yes I live by the beer light rule 12:00 the light comes on then all bets are off hahaha its how you know you don't have a problem LOL:rotflmao1:


----------



## FamilyCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

As far as cleaning the top of power awning goes use a soft brush on extension poll and some boat/RV vinyl cleaner and conditioner. Start with the awning in the stored position, scrub the top and exposed edge of the awning and if the suns out or its hot rinse it off before extending the awning. Extend the awning a little at a time and scrub the edge that's still wrapped on the winder - this way you can exert more pressure with the brush. For the bottom it's best to have fully extended, use the soft brush and extension poll - someone will probably get wet cleaning the bottom...


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

*Wash*



dogbone said:


> I clean my trailer with Korkay. I've been using for a long time now. It takes the black streaks right off and it doesn't harm the decals. Then I use a good car wash with wax in it and wash the trailer again. I use a soft brush on the end of an extendable painters pole. Bought at Lowes. Early spring I wash and hand wax.
> I don't have a power awning, but I use the same cleaner and brush. My awning is going to be10 yrs old and still looks good, except for a few acorn holes. I do the top from the top of the trailer. You get more leverage that way. If you can't get to your roof just use the painters pole and the soft brush.
> If you keep the roof clean it will cut down on the black streaks on the side of the trailer. You can also extend the rain caps on the ends of the gutters.
> 
> Bob


 For awning..Korkay or the car wash and wax?
Thank's


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Just the Korkay. The car wash with wax just goes on the trailer.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

We got the Adjust-a-Brush set from CampingWorld. The telescoping poles can extend up to 70" so it makes it easy to clean the top of your RV and your awnings. Ours has got a Water Flo-Thru mechanism so it brings water into the brush for washing and rinsing. For the cleaner, we use Thetford RV Awning Cleaner.


----------



## Montypp (Sep 10, 2012)

DogBone,
In your earlier reply you talk about : "You can also extend the rain caps on the ends of the gutters." how do you go about doing that? Fiberglass or aluminum self built gutters?

Thanks,
Monty


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Montypp said:


> DogBone,
> In your earlier reply you talk about : "You can also extend the rain caps on the ends of the gutters." how do you go about doing that? Fiberglass or aluminum self built gutters?
> 
> Thanks,
> Monty


You can buy extensions that snap on - search for it on camping world's site (I would give you a link but their site is down this morning).


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Montypp said:


> DogBone,
> In your earlier reply you talk about : "You can also extend the rain caps on the ends of the gutters." how do you go about doing that? Fiberglass or aluminum self built gutters?
> 
> Thanks,
> Monty


You can do as Old Guy said. When I did mine they didn't make them yet. I took a soda or a water bottle and cut it. Then I glued the piece to the bottom of the original end cap. The piece was about 1" by 2 1/2 ". The 1" gets glued to the bottom of the end cap.

Bob


----------



## Montypp (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. 

Monty


----------



## MSGRet (Nov 15, 2015)

*USA States JPEG*

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me where to find the US Map JPEG. I am just getting started and I thing the map is neat.

Thanks
MSGRet Army
214 F150 XLT
2016 Coachman 17' Clipper Ultra Lite


----------



## MSGRet (Nov 15, 2015)

I guess I could spell THINK correctly.

Thanks
MSGRet Army
214 F150 XLT
2016 Coachman 17' Clipper Ultra Lite


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

MSGRet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find the US Map JPEG. I am just getting started and I thing the map is neat.
> 
> ...



http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/announcements/399-create-states-i-have-camped-map.html


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

Well cleaning a camper is really a pain in the ass. So to make my work faster and more efficient I use power tools to clean it. I use Gilmour flowmaster to apply suds and soap all over the vehicle and pressure washer to rinse. DA polisher to apply Klasse twin that could protect the paint for a year.


----------



## MSGRet (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Old_Guy_Camping this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## brennenthomas312 (6 mo ago)

I was also very annoyed about the dirt on the awning of my motorhome. A friend recommended ways to clean the awning, which I did and found quite effective. That's clean with Magic Eraser. Simply dip the mop in a bucket of water and wring to remove excess water and start cleaning the underside of the awning.
Repeat soaking, wringing, and wiping until all stains and dirt are removed. Rinse with water and pat dry.


----------

